# Best way to take Antispasmodics?



## mbz (Sep 23, 2003)

I have been taking Dicyclomine (Bentyl) 10MG 4 x daily for a while now - it seems to work somewhat, but not all the way.







If anyone has seen greater success with this drug, please let me know the dosages you are taking. Do I need to up my dosage?Thanks! mike


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

mbz maybe you should talk to your doctor about this situation. im sure he can either change the dosage, or the medication. i tried bentyl, only one 10 mg pill, but i still had diarrhea the next morning. i know i should have waited a few more days to see what happened, but i need something that works fast. i went back to my doctor, and he gave me librax which worked for a few days, but i had to stop it because it may me drowsy. some people have told me that the drowsiness goes away, so im going to take it a few more days and see what happens. just talk to your doctor and follow his directions. im sure there must be something that can make you feel better. good luck and god bless you.


----------



## meowsie24 (Sep 27, 2003)

I tool bentyl 20mg three times a day and it made some improvement for my pain, diarrhea was still there though; at least I can deal with the diarrhea better than the pain; the diarrhea usually only happens in the morning!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i take merbentyl........20mg three times a day. i take it in equal periods and it does help make sure i dont get attacks after food. but i also take a low dose anti depressant which helps too. i take fibre drinks once a day which calms the D down. i dont get any D now...unless im stupid. normally, u r meant to take anti spasmodics 20-60 mins before food so ur gut relaxes.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

unfortunately, there's no drug that prevents our spasms. we only have them to help deal with them. i'm currently on Levsin/SL-pills you pop under your tongue and they dissolve quickly into your system. I'm to take these when I have a spasm. They really help. I was on pills call dicyclomine that did absolutely NADA!Good luck.


----------

